# Looking for Yard King Signature parts



## rokstenha (Dec 16, 2014)

For days now I have been all over search engines and can not find any listings for parts for my show thrower. The decals show: Yard King Signature. Model # = 630104x81 and the Sr. no. = S001088760760. It has a Techumseh engine. That's all the I.D. info I can find. searspartsdirect keeps coming up in search engines but they return no results when I enter the model number. Any one got anything I can use?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

welcome from the Garden State


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt... 

Welcome to the forum rockstenha
Double check your mdl number. It is more than likely mfd by Murray.
Here's a link for murray parts from partstree. There are several Yard King blowers listed but none have your number. Double check it. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the re frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's mildly irritating to look up needed info for these newbies who stick their head in the room and holler for help and then leave, without anyone knowing if they actually got the help they asked for.


----------

